# Anyone got some silly farm names?



## BuckzBarnYard1983 (Nov 15, 2022)

Title says it all.  I thought about "Gloat's Milk" this morning and nearly spit out my coffee!  Maybe not that funny, but I'd like to hear any comedic farm names you all can think of.  Best of luck.  Buck.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2022)

Are you want to name your farm or just want to know if we named ours with something humorous? 

Haven’t named mine yet. I come up with something good and somebody already has that name.


----------



## BuckzBarnYard1983 (Nov 22, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Are you want to name your farm or just want to know if we named ours with something humorous?
> 
> Haven’t named mine yet. I come up with something good and somebody already has that name.


Just something Humorous. I already call my little farm Buck's Buckwheat & Geese.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2022)

I like it!


----------

